# Brian's Colorado lawn journal



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

All the cool kids are doing it so I thought. Heck I might want to start a journal also. My yard is a 4 way blend of KBG and is cut at about 1.25-1.5" with intentions of reel mowing this fall or next spring down to 1" or below. I purchased a Toro GM1000 and am currently replacing some parts and pieces to get it in tip top shape.

What are everyone's thoughts on trying to over seed my KBG lawn with some elite short cut cultivars like Award and NUglade. It's doing pretty well now and it's current level. I know over seeding can be a waste of time with KBG but what is done when trying to get new and better cultivars in the lawn?

My plan late next month is to aerate, Dethach and level with sand and then level again in the spring.

Here are some photos of it's current state. Some of the lighter spots are places where I can't seem to get rid of the yellow blades of grass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@blorge I moved your journal to the journal section.

That's a cool looking lawn and landscape. I like the sidewalk without a hell strip. I think you will need a landscape blade for the corners and some of the concrete curves once you go reel low.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> @blorge I moved your journal to the journal section.
> 
> That's a cool looking lawn and landscape. I like the sidewalk without a hell strip. I think you will need a landscape blade for the corners and some of the concrete curves once you go reel low.


Thanks Sir! Yea that thought has been crossing my mind often. How to navigate those tight spots. Maybe I'll use the rotary at 1.5 and make a fairway cut lol. 2 different heights if grass. Make a nice flowing pattern for the reel mower.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Today I spot sprayed quite a few dandelions in the yard. Hard to tell from the photos, but seems like these little boogers are everywhere. Going to get that PreM down this fall and kill that problem next year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That is an excellent looking lawn and landscape you have there. I like the curb edging you have around the beds.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That is an excellent looking lawn and landscape you have there. I like the curb edging you have around the beds.


Thanks @SNOWBOB11 Concrete curbing is nice to have, I love it. its gaining popularity out here in Colorado. Not too bad price wise either.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very apparent you take care of your lawn :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Blorge, I was thinking that while the landscape blade might be the optimal for some of those corner areas. This might work too. I have a very sharp corner that the LB will not work on.

https://smile.amazon.com/Fiskars-78206935J-Power-Lever-Grass-Shears/dp/B00002N8J2


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Blorge, I was thinking that while the landscape blade might be the optimal for some of those corner areas. This might work too. I have a very sharp corner that the LB will not work on.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Fiskars-78206935J-Power-Lever-Grass-Shears/dp/B00002N8J2


Yea I think some of those are going to be needed for sure. I remember growing up, my parents house that's all we would use. Granted they were no where near as nice. lol


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Looks very good. I think when you start to reel mow and a little bit lower it will look even better! Nice work!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I like it...what 4 cultivars did you use?


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

So before I found this site and before I knew much about anything other than trying to keep the grass looking nice by fertilizing and mowing. We had a 4 way sod blend of the following. I would have probably seeded my yard had I found this site first  but overall the grass is coming along pretty well. I still feel like there is a long way to go to get it where I want it.

*** 4 Way blend
midnight
prosperity
gaelic
spf 30


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

So from what I can find, midnight and prosperity will tolerate close owing heights. Not sure what is classified as a close owing height? I know some of the elite cultivars say they are excellent at 1/2" heights.

Thus the reason for wanting to try and get some of those in the lawn.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks really nice. I see cool things coming your way with that GM1000. Congrats. Prepare yourself for complete and total domination.

You can always do a renovation. I would say that you will have better success with a renovation rather than a KBG overseed. NO ONE on this site is immune to a renovation. I am considering one.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Looks really nice. I see cool things coming your way with that GM1000. Congrats. Prepare yourself for complete and total domination.
> 
> You can always do a renovation. I would say that you will have better success with a renovation rather than a KBG overseed. NO ONE on this site is immune to a renovation. I am considering one.


Thanks Connor! Yea its crazy the things that we are willing to do to reach total lawn greatness. I just really wish I had found this site early in the year of 2017 before we put our lawn in, but like you said you can always kill it and start again  If you do one, do you have cultivars in mind?

I think I might just give the G1000 a go after I get it fixed up, and see how nice I can get the yard with really good lawn care practices. My last few carb parts are on their way from Jacks Small Engine, Hope to try and get it fired up by next week. Then work on the reel and bed knife.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Things like this really annoy me big time. Either someone's dog wandered into my yard or a coyote did in the night. Pulled out a bunch of dead grass now to water it and wait a few months!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

blorge said:


> If you do one, do you have cultivars in mind?


Everest or Nuglade maybe another.

Likely be a monostand if I ever do a renovation.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> blorge said:
> 
> 
> > If you do one, do you have cultivars in mind?
> ...


Those are 2 awesome strands it looks like. I am sure everyone on this forum would love to watch you do a reno


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Looks really nice. I see cool things coming your way with that GM1000. Congrats. Prepare yourself for complete and total domination.
> 
> You can always do a renovation. I would say that you will have better success with a renovation rather than a KBG overseed. NO ONE on this site is immune to a renovation. I am considering one.


A reno??? :banana: 
What type are you looking into.

Brian looking good that's about the blend I'm looking to do with my overseed and if that doesn't take I will be killing it all off and starting fresh.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Put down some granular humic today after cutting the lawn. I also have been messing with the Greens master reel mower. Side yard has some long straights on it so I took it out for a test. It really struggles to get through on the first pass cutting offabot an inch. I made 2 passes. Lots of dead material I need to get out before it will look better. Plus a few rounds of leveling. First one coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Verticut and aerated yesterday then threw down some fast release nitrogen before my sand project today.

First time lawn leveling effort here. 6 hours later I an spent. Everything was manual from piling up he mason sand to leveling and broooming it in. Next time I think I will make sure to have a lawn tractor and a big drag mat.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Puttin' in work! It's going to be awesome!


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Puttin' in work! It's going to be awesome!


Thanks @Pete1313 it was a work alright! next time I will have somethings to help make it easier. Such a something to pull a large drag.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking good! I'm keen to watch your journal, as we do want to move out west, and I had kicked out a few cities to choose from for relatively decent cost of living, and was looking around the Ft. Collins/Greeley area. I'll need to sell a few more houses though before I can afford to move out there.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looking good! I'm keen to watch your journal, as we do want to move out west, and I had kicked out a few cities to choose from for relatively decent cost of living, and was looking around the Ft. Collins/Greeley area. I'll need to sell a few more houses though before I can afford to move out there.


Thanks man! Yea I feel like every where you look the cost of living is crazy. This area is pretty awesome.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Hoping I didn't get to much sand down in spots. It's looking very beach like in spots. Will probably take longer to grow out it this.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Looking good. Grow baby grow!


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Well after being nervous about the amount of sand. Dropping some 46-0-0 UMAXX urea, the grass is looking the best it has all summer. Even the wife finally gave me some props. Taking crap all summer "do you know what you are doing?" Part of me inside says not really, just trying different things ! But I of course tell her, you are damn right I do! Hahaha.

I first spread sand in August 27th, so 12 days later it has grown through pretty well. Still a few super heavy spots hat will fill in over the fall and spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks ready for more sand.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

> Taking crap all summer "do you know what you are doing?" Part of me inside says not really, just trying different things ! But I of course tell her, you are damn right I do!


Everything I've done after buying our first house last year has turned into this exact conversation :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Great work. I thought my wife was the only one with doubts! :lol:


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

@g-man More sand!!!!! It's gets addicting.

The wives have to see the end product before they can understand our crazy lawn ideas!


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Another test reel mowing the side yard. Turned out much better this time around. Still pretty bumpy and wavy. Not sure how to stop the mower from bouncing. But looking way better after sand last month.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Well finally! I got my GM1000 back from getting sharpened and man it cuts way better!! I have reel mowed the entire yard at 1" for the first time this year. 
1 or 2 mows left, but finally got there this year and I am pretty happy with the results. Side yard still has some ripples but in time it will get better.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

blorge said:


> Well finally! I got my GM1000 back from getting sharpened and man it cuts way better!! I have reel mowed the entire yard at 1" for the first time this year.
> 1 or 2 mows left, but finally got there this year and I am pretty happy with the results. Side yard still has some ripples but in time it will get better.


 :thumbsup: Looking good.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Its been a long while since I have updated. I have been Reel Mowing all season long and doing lighter fert apps this year. things have really come along. I have put down granular humate down twice this year.
3 weeks ago I put down PGR with some liquid IRON. That stuff is amazing. I got a little browning in spots a few days after but everything is recovered and looking good.

I have been cutting at .75" all season.


----------

